
Start a REST-like API service for your Redis database, without writing code - bryanrasmussen
https://github.com/XD-DENG/rediseen
======
xd-deng
Thanks @bryanrasmussen for having noticed my project and posted here!

I do hope more folks can share inputs on Rediseen, and I would be more than
happy if any of you find it useful!

Other than the doc you can find in GitHub README, I have also tried to prepare
a video to share how you can easily use Rediseen
([https://youtu.be/SpHNnPIT0HM](https://youtu.be/SpHNnPIT0HM)).

Thanks!

